# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Boule sous le menton de mon lapin bélier

## frenchie67

Bonjour, j'ai remarqué que mon lapin bélier avait une boule sous le menton qu'il n'avait pas auparavant.Il souffre de malocclusion dentaire aux incisives et aux molaires.Il mange très bien,pas de problèmes particuliers il semble en forme.
Que pensez-vous que cela puisse être?

----------


## chaoscilliation

C'est dur ? C'est mou ? La forme est équitablement répartie de chaque côtés du menton ? Ca lui semble douloureux quand tu touche ? 

Si c'est mou, pas douloureux et que ça a une forme répartie équitablement des deux côtés du menton , c'est possible que ce soit un fanon ( en gros, ça ressemble et c'est ce qu'on appelle communément un "bourrelet" ): 

Dans ce cas, si ton lapin est une femelle, pas de soucis, c'est souvent dû aux hormones ( stérilisée ? ). Mais si c'est un mâle, une petite diet' s'impose parce que c'est signe de surpoids. ^^ 

Si c'est plutôt dur et semble un peu douloureux, gare à l'abcès ou à la tumeur, surtout avec ses problèmes dentaires, c'est fort possible.

----------


## frenchie67

Alors j'ai touché la boule, il n'a pas mal, mais c'est pas mou et de la taille d'une noisette...J'ai crû au départ que cela faisait partie de la machoire, mais en fait, je m'en serais rendu compte plus tôt car je le surveille beaucoup avec ses soucis de dents.Je pencherais pour un abcès au niveau des incisives comme ça se situe dans cette région là

----------


## chaoscilliation

Arf. Il faut donc aller voir rapidement un véto spécialisé en NAC alors. Il pourra peut-être évacuer l'abcès avant qu'il ne grossisse d'avantage et nécrose les tissus sains. :/

----------


## frenchie67

C'est prévu, j'espère que ça attendra lundi matin...

----------


## chaoscilliation

Oui, t'inquiète pas. ^^

----------


## frenchie67

Le soucis c'est que d'habitude c'est pour le limage que j'y vais, là ça a l'air d'être un peu plus de la boucherie avec les images qu'on voit sur internet...Il sera incisé de l'extérieur je pense non?

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ca dépend, on peut aussi les ponctionner ou appliquer une Antibiothérapie. Il est possible qu'il fonctionne aussi avec les 3 : une ponction pour vérifier la nature, un antibiotique pour diminuer sa taille et épargner le maximum de tissus et une intervention chirurgicale pour éliminer les résidus. 
A voir avec ton véto et en fonction de l'abcès. ^^

----------


## frenchie67

Arfff ça promet tout ça ....bon pour l'instant la boule ne me semble pas trop grosse,pourvu que cela tienne jusqu'à lundi voir mardi si il ne peut pas l'opérer plus tôt.Avec des antibio la boule peut diminuer de volume?C'est possible ça?

----------


## chaoscilliation

Oui bien sûr. ^^ 
Un abcès, c'est avant tout une infection, mais avec production de pus localisée. On le fait beaucoup pour les abcès difficilement opérables. Mais il faut voir avec ton véto ce qu'il préconise en fonction de l'abcès et sa localisation. ^^ 
Le mieux c'est de pas te faire de frayeur en regardant les photos d'internet qui sont souvent très extrêmes.

----------


## frenchie67

Ok je vais essayer de pas trop stresser on verra bien lundi.En tout cas merci pour les infos car elles me seront utiles face au véto, car j'ai quand même toujours des doutes quant à leurs diagnostiques, même si pour l'instant il a pas l'air mauvais..il soigne mon lapin, mes chats...

----------


## chaoscilliation

Il est spécialisé en NAC ton véto ? ^^

----------


## frenchie67

Je ne sais pas, je sais qu'il a tout l'équipement pour anesthésie gazeuse et que ses diagnostiques semblent cohérents, que beaucoup de personnes ayant des lapins y vont, après je suis allée chez d'autres véto qui ne me semblaient pas compétents en lapins....à l'époque ou l'on a découvert ses problèmes de dents, j'en ai entendu de bonnes ça m'a permis de déceler les bons et les pas bons,Le mien fait partie d'une clinique avec des véto qui tournent entre plusieurs cliniques, spécialisés dans divers domaines de médecine vétérinaire.Après c'est sûr c'est aussi une question de feeling,et c'est pour ça que je préfère me renseigner histoire de vérifier si ce qu'il me dit a l'air  cohérent..Et puis c'est vrai que j'ai laissé tomber tous les véto qui pratiquaient une anesthésie normale au lieu d'une gazeuse, et ceux qui étaient trop loin en cas d'urgence

----------


## chaoscilliation

Pour l'anesthésie par injection, tu as bien raison. 
Pour les lapins, c'est encourir un énorme risque supplémentaire car le dosage doit être fait dans une zone de virage très étroite pour être à la fois efficace, mais pas pathogène. Et sans parler du fait que niveau transit, ils peinent moins à se remettre d'une anesthésie gazeuse que par injection. Donc moins de risque d'arrêt du transit et de complications post-op.

----------


## frenchie67

Tout à fait, comme quoi internet a du bon aussi car sans toutes ces infos, et comme en plus c'était mon 1er lapin, je n'aurais certainement pas choisis un véto compétent en NAC,A force de me renseigner je peux poser des questions plus ciblées au véto,mieux comprendre ce qu'il me raconte, et demander à ce que certaines choses soient faites aussi.Bref vive les sites internet !!!

----------


## Filousse

Je me permets une petite intrusion dans ce post pour remercier chaoscilliation; j'allais justement demander sur le forum ce que pouvait être l'espèce de bourrelet que mon lapin a sous le menton. J'ai la réponse maintenant : un petit régime s'impose !  :: 

Frenchie67 : je croise les doigts pour ton bélier  :Smile:

----------


## frenchie67

Oui un grand merci à chaoscilliation qui a répondu à toutes mes questions rapidement et avec efficacité.. :Smile: ))) Je reviendrai vers vous en fonction de ce qu'on me dira je pense..

----------


## Filousse

Oui, stp donne nous des nouvelles, j'ai aussi un lapin bélier alors toutes les infos les concernant sont intéressantes  :Smile:

----------


## chaoscilliation

Pas de soucis. ^^ 

Oui, des nouvelles dès que tu en as surtout. ^^

----------


## frenchie67

ok RDV prit cette après-midi pour la consultation,je ne manquerai pas de vous donnez les infos....

----------


## frenchie67

Alors consultation hier après-midi....C'est effectivement un abcès, pas de surprise....Elle ne semble pas être sûre que ça provient d'une incisive qui pousserait par le bas,en attendant elle lui a injecté des antibio pour que l'infection ne se propage pas et RDV demain matin pour le curetage..elle incisera l'abcès pour retirer le pus,et refermera la plaie en partie seulement pour que l'on puisse nettoyer par le petit espace restant tous les jours.
A voir si l'abcès récidive,il faudra envisager une radiographie je pense histoire de voir l'implantation des incisives du bas..

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ok, elle a l'air de savoir où elle va. ^^ 
Bon courage et continue à nous tenir au courant de la situation.

----------


## Filousse

Le diagnostic est posé, une bonne chose de faite. En avant pour les soins ! Bon courage pour demain et tiens nous au courant stp  :Smile:

----------


## frenchie67

Voilà il est rentré chez lui...L'abcès avait deux poches séparées par une paroi m'a dit la véto.
Par contre les soins vont être pénibles et pour lui et pour moi : la véto a donc incisé et n'a pas refermé totalement la plaie,il reste un trou béant par lequel je dois passer avec un coton tige imbibé de bétadine pour enlever le pus , trois fois par jour.Elle m'a montré comment faire,et visiblement il faut y aller vraiment pour bien tout retirer...Vendredi j'ai une visite de contrôle prévue.
C'est très impressionnant à voir j'espère que j'y arriverai,car c'est douloureux pour le pauvre loulou...et qu'il va falloir le faire et bien en plus pour éviter que l'abcès ne se reforme...

----------


## Filousse

J'ai déjà eu à faire des soins sur mon bélier (bien moins impressionnant que les tiens) mais quand je devais les faire je me disais que c'était pour son bien et qu'il fallait que je m'applique pour ne faire traîner ce "calvaire" pour lui et pour moi. 
Courage !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En plus, la visite de contrôle est proche donc si tu vois que tu as des difficultés, tu pourras te rapprocher de ton véto  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

La radio, surtout s'il  avait déjà des problèmes de dents, c'est essentiel.
L'abcès chez le lapin est particulier et il est nécessaire d'ôter la coque de l'abcès.

----------


## frenchie67

Les soins se déroulent pas trop mal même si pour moi c'est assez éprouvant étant donné qu'il faut pas faire semblant et nettoyer en profondeur.Je l'enroule dans une serviette et je ne laisse dépasser que la tête et pendant que mon pinpin est tenu et allongé sur le dos, je pratique le nettoyage au coton tige,Il n'aime pas trop ça c'est sûr, mais j'ai remarqué que le Méloxidyl qu'on lui donne 2 fois par jour est efficace.On s'arrange pour lui donner sa dose environ une demie heure avant le soin et il semble avoir moins mal...c'est sans doute le temps que le produit agisse...Sinon pas de perte d'appétit,il se promène et ne reste pas prostré dans sa cage.C'est déjà pas mal.Cette après-midi RDV avec la véto pour vérifier la plaie...Pour la radio oui je pense que si ça revient il faudra y penser, seulement la véto n'est pas très motivée à l'idée de retirer une incisive car selon elle c'est très délicat et dangereux....donc voilà, après faire une radio OK, mais si ils ne retirent pas la dent, cela ne sert pas à grand chose...A part à me dire que son cas est désespéré.Du coup on verra bien,il faut que je renfloue aussi mes comptes car les frais sont importants, peut être trop même,et d'ailleurs je trouve que de plus en plus avoir un animal devient un luxe ,les frais vétérinaires sont énormes et l'aspect lucratif de la profession est malheureusement souvent trop présent...Bref nous n'avons pas le choix mais quand même si on fait ces sacrifices, nous, c'est par amour...Voili voilou les dernières news ..

----------


## Filousse

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour les soins et si en plus tu constates que cela lui fait du bien, c'est génial !  :: 

La radio serait certainement très utile, après si, comme tu le dis, la véto n'est pas enthousiaste a l'idée d'enlever une incisive peut-être ne serait-elle pas nécessaire. Le mieux est d'en discuter avec elle quand tu auras les fonds nécessaire. 

Je te rejoins sur l'aspect financier des soins vétérinaires; qu'ils soient pour un lapin ou un chien, les sommes nécessaires sont de plus en plus conséquentes et cela devient malheureusement un luxe d'avoir un animal. Alors deux ... Ce que je déplore ! Et d'autant plus pour l'aspect lucratif de cette profession. Heureusement, tous les vétérinaires ne sont pas à mettre dans le même panier mais cela n'évite pas la budgétisation de nos animaux de compagnie.

Bon courage pour le rendez-vous de cette après-midi, tiens nous au courant  :Smile:

----------


## chaoscilliation

Elle ne donne pas la possibilité de payer en plusieurs fois ou de reporter le paiement au mois suivant ta véto ? ^^ Souvent il suffit de demander. 

Pour les soins, c'est en effet assez impressionnant, mais c'est important pour ton loustic, donc courage ! ^^ Je suis sûre que tu fais ça très bien.

----------


## Filousse

Comment s'est passé le rendez-vous chez le véto pour le contrôle de la plaie ? Comment se porte ta lapine ?

----------


## frenchie67

Pinpin se porte comme un charme, il mange bien, se promène et j'en suis déjà à la 2ème visite de contrôle et la 3ème et dernière injection...Donc on doit continuer les soins jusqu'à ce que la plaie se referme d'elle même,2 fois par jour.Pas facile, mais bon il faut le faire car le pus ne cesse de réapparaitre.Comme la plaie est très profonde, au tout début c'était facile de pouvoir passer le coton tige partout, mais désormais on ne peut aller que sur le pourtour de la plaie,autour des points de suture.Après chaque soin je verse de la bétadine dans le trou et je masse pour imbiber les tissus, bref pas simple surtout que différencier la peau de cicatrisation et le pus devient difficile.Voili voilou

----------


## Filousse

Je suis ravie que pinpin se porte bien et qu'il se rétablisse; en plus si les visites de contrôle sont positives c'est parfait !  :: 

Je veux bien croire que cela ne soit pas facile à faire mais pinpin et toi êtes sur la bonne voie. Tout ce que tu as fait pour lui jusque maintenant a porté ses fruits, je suis sûre que cela va continuer. Courage !  :Smile:

----------


## frenchie67

Merci,j'espère..aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé plus de pus que d'habitude, la plaie s'est presque fermée...est-ce que c'est normal?Je vais augmenter le nombre de nettoyages de la plaie je pense car il faut maintenir le trou ouvert le plus longtemps possible selon la véto..

----------


## Filousse

Je ne saurai pas te dire si c'est normal ou non, mais je pense que ta réaction de maintenir la plaie ouverte pour la nettoyer le plus longtemps possible est bonne idée. Si tu constates toujours plus de pus les prochains jours, essayes de contacter le véto, au moins pour être rassurée. 

La cicatrisation est-elle belle ?

----------


## frenchie67

La cicatrisation se fait vite,il y a déjà des endroits ou l'on ne peux plus accéder,la bétadine assèche très bien la plaie...ça semble propre et il y a de moins de moins de pus.

----------


## Filousse

Si la cicatrisation se fait vite et que l'ensemble apparaît propre, je pense que l'on peut affirmer que Pinpin va bien et qu'il se rétablit  :: Est-ce que tu as une dernière visite de contrôle chez le véto ? Comment se porte le petit lapin aujourd'hui ?

----------


## chaoscilliation

C'est nickel alors. ^^

----------


## frenchie67

Quelques nouvelles...Pinp's se porte toujours aussi bien, je continue le traitement, la plaie se referme tout doucement puisque j'ai de moins en moins accès au fond.. et il semble avoir mal quand je le triture..J'ai quand même l'impression que ça cicatrise trop vite, la véto me parlait de un à 2 mois....

----------


## Filousse

Si la cicatrisation se fait bien et que la peau est belle, il n'y a pas de raison que cela soit anormale ou même dangereux. Tu disais précédemment qu'il y avait de moins en moins de pus et que ton petit pinpin se portait bien  :Smile:

----------


## frenchie67

Oui mais le pus du lapin est très dur, il se confond avec les tissus de cicatrisation qui sont blancs aussi, c'est compliquer de vérifier si tout est réellement enlevé

----------


## Filousse

Si cela cicatrise bien je dirai qu’il n'y a pas lieu de s’inquiéter mais si tu sens que Pinpin n'est pas au top, peut-être devrais-tu te rapprocher du vétérinaire ?

Sur le lien, il y a une photo qui montre une bonne cicatrisation, peut-être que cela pourra t'aider  :Smile: 
http://www.margueritecie.com/abces.php

----------


## frenchie67

Ha ben oui ça ressemble, il y a une croûte en plus par contre...peut être faudrait-il l'arracher?..

----------


## Filousse

Peut-être serait-il mieux de la laisser tomber toute seule cette croûte, sauf si tu vois qu'elle n'est que peu attachée. C'est à toi de voir si ton lapin gigote un peu trop ou pas quand tu essaies de lui enlever  :Smile:  Pinpin se porte toujours bien ?

----------


## frenchie67

Finalement j'ai arrêté le nettoyage, il y a une bonne croûte dessus que je ne peux pas enlever,mais les poils commencent déjà à repousser.Il est toujours aussi vif et redevient le lapin bêtise habituel à monter partout et embêter le chat....

----------


## Filousse

Génial !!  ::  Ça fait du bien d'avoir des bonnes nouvelles !  :Smile:

----------


## Filousse

Comment va Pinpin ? Complètement guéri maintenant ?

----------


## océane44

Anti inflammatoire, antibio et on incise l'abcés d'un coup sec. Le pus sort on nettoie bien l'intérieur et le tour et joué. Le lapin ne sent strictement rien et cela peut être fait sans pour autant endormir l'animal. A condition de savoir se qu'on fait!!! La boule faut voir, cela peut être un kyste graisseux aussi. Les lapins ont parfois progressivement une boule qui apparaît sous le menton c'est pas grave ils finissent par avoir un double ou un triple menton!!! pas de panique, il faut le faire bouger et manger une nourriture de meilleur qualité afin qu'il perde cette graisse!!! Mais il y à malheureusement d'autres maladies moins drôle dont les symptômes sont des petits nodules alors il faut pas attendre et surtout le montrer à un véto.  Pensez à la vaccination les puces et moustiques sont de retour avec les beaux jours! j'espère que tout ira bien pour ton loulou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Anti inflammatoire, antibio et on incise l'abcés d'un coup sec. Le pus sort on nettoie bien l'intérieur et le tour et joué. Le lapin ne sent strictement rien et cela peut être fait sans pour autant endormir l'animal. A condition de savoir se qu'on fait!!! La boule faut voir, cela peut être un kyste graisseux aussi. Les lapins ont parfois progressivement une boule qui apparaît sous le menton c'est pas grave ils finissent par avoir un double ou un triple menton!!! pas de panique, il faut le faire bouger et manger une nourriture de meilleur qualité afin qu'il perde cette graisse!!! Mais il y à malheureusement d'autres maladies moins drôle dont les symptômes sont des petits nodules alors il faut pas attendre et surtout le montrer à un véto.  Pensez à la vaccination les puces et moustiques sont de retour avec les beaux jours! j'espère que tout ira bien pour ton loulou.

----------


## Filousse

Des petites nouvelles de Pinpin ?

----------


## frenchie67

Des petites nouvelles...Alors l'abcès ne semble pas être revenu pour l'instant,le poil a bien repoussé, de ce côté là ça va..
Mais depuis quelques jours je l'observe attentivement car je trouve qu'il est un peu moins vif que d'habitude, c'est peut-être dû à ses problèmes de molaires qu'il va falloir limer,à suivre donc..

----------


## Coqui_lapin

Coucou, avez vous des nouvelles du petit lapin ?

----------

